# Anyone heard of a cavachon?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I know this is strictly a cockapoo forum but Dexter made a lovely friend in the park today. She was a cavachon- a cross between a cavalier and a bichon frise. It's the third one I've seen now. It seems it's another cross-breed that is becoming popular. Funny if the true pedigrees are becoming less popuar now.


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Cavachon. Those are cute dogs. I agree crossbreeds are becoming very popular.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When I got Wilf a friend of mine got a cockerchon, he was a lovely dog ( Im talking past tense the dogs ok just emigrated ). Lovely temprament, smaller ears and shorter nose, very handsome... his coat was harder to manage though x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

My friend just got a cavador (cavalier x labrador) and it is so cute - like a mini lab. All the funny names make me chuckle.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this was the cavachon we met at the highland games


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

A friend was just tell me about her friend who has a Westie Bichon (weechon i think it was called) and saying how cute it was.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Heard of them all but lovely to see pics.... nice coat 

Hybrid breeds are very popular now ..... love the mixed up names too   

Lets face it ****-a-poo ....funny name ...perfect pet


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm fascinated by Hybrids! x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Next door's son has a cockerchon loverly Little dog. We have met a westypoo, white bundle of fluff, a jackapoo, he was a right little scruff. All very friendly and playful.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Our neighbour has a jackadoodle its like a teddy bear... although I have seen a couple that are more wirey and taken on the jack russel coat x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Kendal,love the pic of the cavachon,what a sweetie.Here is one of the dogs that i walk,siggy the crestiepoo( chinese crested powder puff variety x toy poodle,he is adorable!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My goodness Mandy is he real ????? Certainly a powder puff


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't believe he is real, either! Aww, he is too cute!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mandy does he still lok like nthat now or has he gotten lighter and curlier. he is so cute, its funny how everyones reaction to him is alway "is he real" lol


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is lighter and a bit curlier but with the same adorable face and huge ears,i get stopped everywhere i go with him cos he looks so unusual


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Aw, he looks like he is dressed up in a big fluffy teddy bear suit!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Heard of them all but lovely to see pics.... nice coat
> 
> Hybrid breeds are very popular now ..... love the mixed up names too
> 
> Lets face it ****-a-poo ....funny name ...perfect pet



Loving names too...............BUT............what would you call a:

Boxer / Poodle cross ?

Shitzu / Poodle cross ??

Shitzu / Cocker cross ???

................EVEN this site can throw a sticky situation up every now and again !!!!! as a certainly young lady who came to visit the other day (yes you know who you are !!!) - was out watching her son swimming - and using her phone to check the threads found that her internet froze on "I Love My ****..." !!! whilst surrounded by lots of other people !!! 

Stephen x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

To be honest, I think that my 'Poo Fest '11 sign raised a few eyebrows at Rickmansworth on Sunday. Only one person had the courage to ask what it meant!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> EVEN this site can throw a sticky situation up every now and again !!!!! as a certainly young lady who came to visit the other day (yes you know who you are !!!) - was out watching her son swimming - and using her phone to check the threads found that her internet froze on "I Love My ****..." !!! whilst surrounded by lots of other people !!!
> 
> Stephen x


I had the same thing! I was sneaking a look at the forum while at work the other week and my boss came in my office. I minimised my window in time, but he came over to look at something on my monitor and it was only after he left that I realised that the tab at the bottom of the screen said, yes, you've guessed it, "I love my ****...". I am expecting to receive my P45 at any moment...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Loving names too...............BUT............what would you call a:
> 
> Boxer / Poodle cross ?
> 
> ...


Didn't you see Britains got Talent with the Bullshitz!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Loving names too...............BUT............what would you call a:
> 
> Boxer / Poodle cross ?
> 
> ...


sitting here howling and laughing,i had a similar experience a couple of days ago hen i had opened too many tabs and thats exactly what it said all along the top of my laptop,my daughter looked over my shoulder and said MUM!!! What are you looking at!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My sons had a happy half hour making up cross names when I told them we were getting a cockapoo ( why not cockadoodle?) I saw a yorkiepoo in Devon the other day, but didn't meet any cockapoos


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

A local farm has a board up (an old blackboard) selling 'springador puppies', I recon that really is jumping on the bandwagon. There are several 'sprockers' around here. When Izzy was a puppy we met her twin and it was a Maltese cross but I can't remember what with - it was adorable at full grown looking exCtly like a cockapoo puppy.


----------

